# New arrival! Beijing BeiHai 50th anniversary



## jenswer (May 4, 2009)

Finnaly my watch arrived, the Beijing Watch Factory BeiHai 50th anniversary limited edition watch. The watch was brought from the factory through a taobao agent (taobaonow). Price ended up at approx. 500usd + vat.










The watch is absolutely beautiful. The case is a beautifully executed two pice construction. The finish is on par with swiss watches at 5 -10x the price, even on the inside of the lugs.|>

The dial has a nice sanded silver colour and a beautiful finish. The applied indices and hands are perfectly applied.

The caseback has a nice finish and is engraved with serial number. This is not cheap laser engraving, but deeply engraved with smooth edges. 









The movement is the Beijing SB18-3. The picture can speek for it self.....

The watch is 39mm diameter and 8-9 mm thick and fits perfect on my rather skinny wrists. The watch came on a very nice black genuine lizard strap, which i find too long so i switched to a brown alligator strap.










So the negatives: the watch arrived in a nice stitched lether box but without any papers :-(. They would be chinese anyway, but what if anything happens to the watch?

Well, all in all, I am very happy with the watch. It is probably the best 500usd I have spent, assuming the watch holds up mechanically.

Last note: no dust, scratches, fingerprints at all, even under 10x magnification. QC seems to be good.:-!


----------



## jenswer (May 4, 2009)

Update: I've been wearing the watch the last three weeks and the rate is perfect, +0 seconds after 3 weeks!! Accuracy is within +-2 sec/day. I wind every morning and keep the watch crown down during night. This is AMAZING quality for the price. Just saying...


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

One of the nicest modern Chinese watches out there :-!

I already have the Everest, but this one is still high on the list.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## saskwatch (Sep 17, 2010)

What a beautiful watch!  It is great to know that it is working out well!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jenswer said:


>


Jenswer, this is such a nice watch |> |> |> |> |>

The movement is a piece of art for sure 

Congratulations :-!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Very classy, _classic_ piece! Big congrats!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I love the detailing on these watches, such as the way the glass caseback perfectly frames the movement with no gaps or overlap, and the movement being so close under the glass; which apart from showing off the movement to best effect, also ensures the optimum proportions of the watch. The embellishment of the movement is also a treat. What could be merely a Miyota-clone sans auto-winding and a new top plate has been transformed by the finest 'Geneva stripes' in China, screwed chatons, fine regulator, beautiful engraving, etc, etc.

Now I want to see some more photos of the dial ;-)


----------



## jenswer (May 4, 2009)

Here are some more pictures

























































Chascomm said:


> I love the detailing on these watches, such as the way the glass caseback perfectly frames the movement with no gaps or overlap, and the movement being so close under the glass; which apart from showing off the movement to best effect, also ensures the optimum proportions of the watch. The embellishment of the movement is also a treat. What could be merely a Miyota-clone sans auto-winding and a new top plate has been transformed by the finest 'Geneva stripes' in China, screwed chatons, fine regulator, beautiful engraving, etc, etc.
> 
> Now I want to see some more photos of the dial ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for the extra pics. It sure is good looking :-!

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures. Gorgeous textures on that dial. I love it.

And I just noticed the more traditional 'Made in China' rather than the modern 'China Made'.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

jenswer said:


>


Very, very nice Jenswer :-!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

I would rrrrreeeaaaly like one of these !!!! are they still available ?

I'm trying to get my head around Taobao and from an earlier post Taobao Tube seems the most human (?)

OK the Everest is very nice, but the BeiHai is a classic.


----------



## A_Penangite (Jan 17, 2009)

A very nice Chinese watch indeed. Thanks a lot for sharing. Seem like the quality has improved leaps and bounds.


----------



## lateasusual (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the Taobao agent. It appears to be the most English friendly site I have seen yet from those suggested here. Even the demo on the front page makes it clear how it operates. It is well done. If they put this much effort into their web page then maybe they put as much quality into their operation. Maybe now it's finally time to go shopping on Taobao!

I'm still trying to get a good idea of trustworthiness of sellers and the nature of their business on Taobao. I get the heart and diamond ratings but it is hard to decide if going with someone smaller (Mom and Pop) sellers is better than going with bigger distributors with lots of inventory or the other way around. The ratings would certainly favor the bigger guys (more sales, more reviews) but some of the smaller ones sometimes have better prices or maybe feel they can not risk a bad rating in the small number of sales they do. The big ones can afford an occasional ding and not care.



strela167 said:


> I would rrrrreeeaaaly like one of these !!!! are they still available ?
> 
> I'm trying to get my head around Taobao and from an earlier post Taobao Tube seems the most human (?)
> 
> OK the Everest is very nice, but the BeiHai is a classic.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I reckon you ought to post your Beijing watch as evidence on this thread in the Public Forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/what-best-swiss-quality-watches-not-made-switzerland-503229.html


----------



## phillyj (Oct 10, 2007)

Could you tell me how to search for Beijing watches on taobao? When I type it in their search box, I get a single ladies watch. Do I have to write in Chinese?


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

phillyj said:


> Could you tell me how to search for Beijing watches on taobao? When I type it in their search box, I get a single ladies watch. Do I have to write in Chinese?


That and more ;-)


----------



## lmnsv (Apr 26, 2010)

Beihai Beijing in TaoBao
Attention - the seller rating is EIGHT


----------



## jenswer (May 4, 2009)

I tried to buy my watch from this seller through TaoBaoNow, but they refused due to payment method requested by the seller. Possible scam they said. I ended up buing from the factory, bjwaf.com. I used taobaonow for the buing process.


lmnsv said:


> Beihai Beijing in TaoBao
> Attention - the seller rating is EIGHT


----------



## lmnsv (Apr 26, 2010)

jenswer said:


> I ended up buing from the factory, bjwaf.com. I used taobaonow for the buing process.


They are not available now in en.bjwaf.coml

I want to buy Everest in TaoBoo but its price rose by 40 percent after the Chinese New Year :-( o|


----------



## jenswer (May 4, 2009)

It is available in the chinese version, not as the aniversary edition but a similar model with the same case and dial. Only difference I can spot is that it is written "china made" instead of "made in china" on the dial. I don't know about the caseback.
北海限量表-手上链机械表


----------



## serdal22 (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Jenswer! Wear it in good health. It is an awesome and fantastic timepiece!

Serdal


----------



## lmnsv (Apr 26, 2010)

jenswer said:


> It is available in the chinese version, not as the aniversary edition but a similar model with the same case and dial. Only difference I can spot is that it is written "china made" instead of "made in china" on the dial. I don't know about the caseback.
> BeiHai


 Yes, Price is 3500 Yans = 530 USD


----------



## Stone Hill (Nov 28, 2009)

yes very regal indeed. I think that is as sharp as anything I have every seen.


----------



## lmnsv (Apr 26, 2010)

TaoBao seller


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

The question who came in my mind is how good or bad is a SB18 compared to a Sea-gull St2130 or Eta 2428-2 in time-keeping, power reserve and design? Does it outperform its competitors?:-s


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Old thread I know, but seemed fitting to post 'mine'....can't believe I've said that as I was beginning to doubt whether I'd ever be able to get one.
Many thanks to John, a 'Trustworthy and Honest Man', who has made this possible.






































and to compare to a 44mm Mag. Brrrr


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Received mine today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Many congrats. mate !!!

Such a beauty, and such fantastic photos, cheers.
any reason for the serial number btw, the list of the few remaining I was given mainly had '4' in


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

I just got one of these beauties today... Surely a well made watch with stunning design. Marvelous  !


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

Here is a quick pic of mine... I guess they will sold out in a heartbit ;-)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

pmwas said:


> I just got one of these beauties today... Surely a well made watch with stunning design. Marvelous  !


Many congrats. mate. A beautie for sure.
Can't be many left now. I was offered a list from the works of less than twenty and got second choice a few weeks ago.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

arktika1148 said:


> Many congrats. mate !!!
> 
> Such a beauty, and such fantastic photos, cheers.
> any reason for the serial number btw, the list of the few remaining I was given mainly had '4' in


If you're asking why the list of serial numbers remaining typically had a '4' in it, it's because it sounds like 'death' in Chinese, and it is therefore considered inauspicious. I just placed an order for a Beihai, and there were only two serial numbers without a '4' in it.


----------



## JamesE (Jan 19, 2011)

machlo said:


> Received mine today.


Great pictures! I've only just found out about this watch and it looks perfect. Do you mind telling me what the lug-to-lug measurement is? I can't find it anywhere on the net. Also, where did you manage to buy it from and for how much?

Congratulations! It looks great!


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

JamesE said:


> Great pictures! I've only just found out about this watch and it looks perfect. Do you mind telling me what the lug-to-lug measurement is? I can't find it anywhere on the net. Also, where did you manage to buy it from and for how much?
> 
> Congratulations! It looks great!


Lug to lug is 41mm
I bought it from Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach (Jun Liao) as many other members here...


----------



## knicholas (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful watch and I think I will purchase this one as my first Chinese movement watch. However, would like to know if any can comment on the lizard strap? I'm thinking of replacing with a alligator strap and deployant clasp as well.


----------



## jfaulkner (Jan 8, 2013)

Anyone know what the strap size is on this watch?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

jfaulkner said:


> Anyone know what the strap size is on this watch?


Did you order one?

Ric


----------



## jfaulkner (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes, just got one. I'm just a noob/idiot who can't find a ruler

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Don't forget to post up the pickies when it arrives.

Incidentally, the deployment strap my Zhufeng came on is really high quality, and three steps above the usual crap that watches tend to default to.

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

20mm lugs.
The lizard supplied is fine. pity it isn't brown as I can't stand black.
When funds allow a few straps will be tried  On burgandy buffalo at the mo.
Many congrats on yours. Such a gorgeous watch


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

I need one of these. I keep thinking I have the money for the Zhufeng right now but I know in my heart I want the Beihai more. I'm not normally a black fan either but I'm sure I could live with it for a while.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

DPflaumer said:


> I need one of these. I keep thinking I have the money for the Zhufeng right now but I know in my heart I want the Beihai more. I'm not normally a black fan either but I'm sure I could live with it for a while.


You already know you're destined to have both, Drew.

Ric


----------



## jfaulkner (Jan 8, 2013)

Slow to post pics, but here's the one I bought from Eddie. Unbelievable quality for the price.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

I wonder how many Beihais are left for sale from the Factory.


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

For anyone who's itching to get one... prepare yourselves 
-Eddie


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for the all the great pictures an reviews. I think I am in. Looks like Times International has them for $499 with free shipping to US. So far no bad reports of note for this seller. Any other avenues?


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

jxlxr said:


> Thanks for the all the great pictures an reviews. I think I am in. Looks like Times International has them for $499 with free shipping to US. So far no bad reports of note for this seller. Any other avenues?


Several members including myself acquired Beihai's from Eddie (edeag3). Based on his post above yours Im guessing he might be taking another trip to China soon and you might be able to reserve one from him. Eddie's a great guy to deal with and the shipping could be easier as he is located in the States.


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

Perhaps it's late and google isn't working for me; after searching and typing it into google, I can't find anywhere to purchase this watch. It keeps giving me trip adviser. LOL


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

yjbeach said:


> Perhaps it's late and google isn't working for me; after searching and typing it into google, I can't find anywhere to purchase this watch. It keeps giving me trip adviser. LOL


You'll find it on TaoBao. Try this store...

Ê×Ò³-ÌÔÈ»×ÔµÃ¾«Æ·¾Ó-ÌÔ±¦Íø

... select the second item on the left hand menu. And it's on the second page for Yuan 2750. If you want it, then you'll need to go via an agent such as TaoBaoNow.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Good-stuffs has it in stock

Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

pinkits said:


> Good-stuffs has it in stock
> 
> Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach


Yeah, probably the best way to go.

Ric


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

I wonder when they will be sold out: it's a limited edition of 2008 pieces, and they started selling it 5 years ago... and IMHO it is the better looking affordable Chinese mechanical from a big brand with relevant history and reliable QC.
I bought my from Good-stuffs too BTW.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

Actually Eddie has one left here on the forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/redu...shipped-paypalled-usa-851948.html#post6241453

I just bought mine from him a couple of weeks ago and can endorse him. He sent a couple nice extras from the store in Beijing, and he ships from the US.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Not listed on their tmall store. The auto version is though.

http://beijingshoubiao.tmall.com/sh...&user_number_id=1621964804&scm=1028.1.1.20001


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Skitalets said:


> Actually Eddie has one left here on the forum:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/reduced-beijing-watch-factory-beihai-limited-edition-now-%24545-shipped-paypalled-usa-851948.html#post6241453
> 
> I just bought mine from him a couple of weeks ago and can endorse him. He sent a couple nice extras from the store in Beijing, and he ships from the US.


Another endorsement for Eddie - you know you will get a piece that is inspected and found to be okay and it ships (worry-free) from the US. If I only had known they would last this long and that prices would drop ..... 
Don't think too long and get em while you can; it is a very nice watch.

RonB


----------



## cameronma (May 7, 2010)

Good watch !congratulations~


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

How often do you find yourself hand winding the watch?


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

Whenever you're going to use it?


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

yjbeach said:


> How often do you find yourself hand winding the watch?


Every day. It isn't an automatic.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Did a reserve timing a little while back and got 52 hours.


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope I'm not hi-jacking the thread but I really like the look of this watch. I can't decide between this or the "Hamilton American Classic Intra-matic".


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

yjbeach said:


> I hope I'm not hi-jacking the thread but I really like the look of this watch. I can't decide between this or the "Hamilton American Classic Intra-matic".


BeiHai, obviously!


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

I should have asked "why?"


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

yjbeach said:


> I should have asked "why?"


Because if you throw a stone in your state it'll bounce off someone's Hamilton. But you'll be wearing the only BeiHai within 300 miles.

Ric


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

yjbeach said:


> I should have asked "why?"


The BeiHai in person is one of the best designed watches I've seen, and the finishing is absolutely superior for a $500 watch. It's not quite up there with my Grand Seiko (which is itself absurdly well done for the price), but it is extremely nice.

This will not seem believable to some, but I prefer the BeiHai design to similar two handers with sub seconds by PP, JLC, and others. The finishing is not as nice as those brands, and of course the movement is inferior, but from a design perspective the ridges in the center and the raised hour indices are just interesting enough to kick it up a notch from the usual boring (to me) dress watch while still being understated enough to wear in dress circumstances.


----------



## Skitalets (Oct 22, 2008)

And just to clarify, the BeiHai's movement is inferior when compared to $10k+ luxury dress watches. In general it is a very nice manual movement.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

yjbeach said:


> I should have asked "why?"


Blued screws, gold chatons, three-quarter plate, Geneva stripes, swan-neck regulator.


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

Received the watch yesterday. Can't read the directions on how to get this things started. Googled mechanical watches and winding. Did the 20 turns of the crown and it worked for about a minute. I don't want to over wind the watch.


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

the beihai takes about 55-60 turns to reach the winding limit. You can't over-wind it because you will feel it lock up when the mainspring is full. 

Now 20 turns should give you at least a few hours of PR. It should not stop after 1 minute.


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

I have two options when pulling the crown out. Half way and all the way out. All the way out sets the hour. If I pull the crown half way out and begin to turn clockwise. I never feel the crown starting to lock up. I did about 50 turns just now and it only went for 30 seconds. I am new to mechanical watches. All videos and instructions online make this seem like it should be a simple task.

(The watch looks great I wish it ran great)


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

yjbeach said:


> I have two options when pulling the crown out. Half way and all the way out. All the way out sets the hour. If I pull the crown half way out and begin to turn clockwise. I never feel the crown starting to lock up. I did about 50 turns just now and it only went for 30 seconds. I am new to mechanical watches. All videos and instructions online make this seem like it should be a simple task.
> 
> (The watch looks great I wish it ran great)


To wind the watch; you don't pull the crown out. Leave it in the pushed in position then wind.


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

What Paw Buster said is correct. Winding is done in Position 1. Setting the time is done in Position 3. 

Position 2 will hack (stop) the second hand but does not allow winding or time setting.


----------



## yjbeach (Feb 1, 2013)

Thank you all for the help. The watch is working great. Looks and feels amazing. I hope to have a friend take professional photos of the watch. I'll post them in this thread. Thank you all with helping with my selection. I also picked up a $50 other watch for my weekend watch.


----------



## fellouss (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi everybody,

I was in Beijing for Business, and I bought mine at the San Li Tun SOHO shop, I will post pictures of it later, but to be honest, this watch is very very nice. Got it for 2450 RMB, about 350€.


----------



## keenmin (Jun 9, 2013)

After too much reading in this forum, i had to get myself a late birthday present in form of a BeiHai 50th anniversary. With some assistance from a native chinese, i managed to find another shop in taobao which carries quite a few of these, together with a list of still available serials. I hope i will soon to be able to post pics of my watch.
I am not sure whether it is allowed to new members to post the link to the shop.
If not please feel free to have it deleted by a moderator.
*http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.103.xmgiW7&id=9626878563*


----------



## Totoro66 (Oct 26, 2013)

pinkits said:


> Good-stuffs has it in stock
> 
> Beijing Beihai limited edition SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical wach


$10,000 seems a bit high.


Price


*Your Price:* $10,000.00



*Availability:*







In Stock






















But at least you get free shipping!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Totoro66 said:


> $10,000 seems a bit high.
> 
> 
> Price
> ...


Jun often raises the price to something silly when not in stock for some reason. 
Wonder whether they will be back or that's it, all gone...


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Well, the original Beijing ZhuFeng's now sold out anywhere, so we might be reaching the same point with the BeiHai LE.

Ric


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

From his site "[FONT=&quot]*All Beihais are sold at the present moment. The good news is that limited quantity 2008 pieces are not all used up yet, a few more Beihais might be produced in the future. Nevertheless the production time is unknown."*[/FONT]


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

Jun now has a non limited edition Beihai with a date window for $375

Beijing Beihai 2.0 SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical watch


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

pinkits said:


> Jun now has a non limited edition Beihai with a date window for $375
> 
> Beijing Beihai 2.0 SB18 manual hand-winding mechanical watch
> 
> View attachment 1349858


Gotta wonder if this negates the exclusivity of the LEs...

I thought Beijing was above these money grab kind of releases :-s


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Gotta wonder if this negates the exclusivity of the LEs...
> 
> I thought Beijing was above these money grab kind of releases :-s


Thought the same way too when the auto. came out.
Odd.
Wonder if anyone could do a side by side comparison of the three btw.


----------



## Robocaspar (Jan 4, 2013)

Pawl_Buster said:


> Gotta wonder if this negates the exclusivity of the LEs...
> 
> I thought Beijing was above these money grab kind of releases :-s


Lol. Not only that, this Bei Hai 2.0 is according to Jun, "25% cheaper because it is not limited edition".

So, updated movement, additional date feature and 25% cheaper.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

B18 movement too.

Ric


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Kinda glad the date window removes it from temptation for me. $375 is very munchable.

In watches like these, eg the Everest, the Celadon etc, what are the dials made out of?


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Der Amfangreisemann said:


> Kinda glad the date window removes it from temptation for me. $375 is very munchable.
> 
> In watches like these, eg the Everest, the Celadon etc, what are the dials made out of?


The ZhuFengs/Everests have ceramic dials. The BeiHai (all versions) and the Celadon have (I'm 99.99% certain) painted metal dials.

Ric


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

so, non-limited version of Beihai worth to buy or not, what do you guys think? any reviews with actual photos? thanks.


----------



## wildpack (Jul 3, 2011)

gobbi said:


> so, non-limited version of Beihai worth to buy or not, what do you guys think? any reviews with actual photos? thanks.


Was finally ready to pull the trigger on the limited edition Beihai and saw the new price. :-(

I wrestled with your question even before the limited edition price hike. At this point I really feel the limited edition is NOT worth $10K. ;-)

The non-date version seems nicer IMHO and still exists as non limited edition I suspect on Taobao. Seems to be very little information on the updated movement (or at least very little that comes up with Google.) I'd been debating limited versus updated movement, but now the question is moot.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

gobbi said:


> so, non-limited version of Beihai worth to buy or not, what do you guys think? any reviews with actual photos? thanks.


If you like - or don't mind - a date window on a watch, and if you think this one does little or no harm to the design of the dial, then the price appears to be fantastic.


----------



## el_duderino04 (Feb 13, 2011)

watchcrank said:


> If you like - or don't mind - a date window on a watch, and if you think this one does little or no harm to the design of the dial, then the price appears to be fantastic.


Agreed. I thought the price of the LE Beihai was stellar (one of the better values available for a dress watch in my opinion), which was why I bought one. Assuming the new Beihai is finished to the same level as the original (as it almost certainly is), I'd say the new one is a stupidly good value--unless you hate the date window.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

el_duderino04 said:


> I'd say the new one is a stupidly good value--unless you hate the date window.


Pity for me that I do. :-d


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm also not so keen on a small date window on this particular watch, but I will give it a try and hopefully post a review once I got it.


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

I did not understand what the third watch could be, but I can post here pictures of my son's Beihai 1 and of my Beihai 2.
I did not understand either why you were talking about a US$10.000 watch until I did go on the website ! You still can find the Beihai LE on taobao for almost the same price as the Beihai 2 !
I wanted to write a "comparatif", but it was very well done on the US$10.000 watch website !
The feeling is the same : around 50g each, same lizard strape.
The dial : almost the same : they changed the "Beijing Watch" of the Beihai 1 by "北京" on Beihai 2 (I prefer... It is Chinese so it is logical to have it written in Chinese... My opinion.)
"Made In China" was centered and very little on Beihai 1, you have "MADE IN (space for the 6th hour) CHINA on Beihai 2. I prefer then Beihai 1 : it was smaller.
Crown is the same.
Mecanism :
Beihai 1 : 18 Jewels, SB18
Beihai 2 : 18 Jewels, B18. For a non professional it's the same. The position of the open area is different and it MUST be different because we have a date on this one. It works at the same rhythm, and it is a pleasure to look at the 2 of them.
The date : I need it. I know which day of the week we are, but never have an idea of the date... And since my 18th birthday I always had a watch with the date... So in 20 years you get use to it !
Conclusion : I love the two of them, they both are elegant and accurate (after 24h there is less than 1sec between the two of them).
I bought the Beihai 1 as a souvenir for my son (he's born in China and I want my three kids to have a Chinese watch) and I felt in love with the Beihai, not thinking about the LE.
I bought the Beihai 2 for me because I know that one day I will have to give my son his watch. And I did not choose the Beihai 1 because there was a date on the 2nd one (I could have bought a second Beihai 1, around 15 were still available at this time in the shop).

And now the pictures.


























































Oups, I just noticed the hands were not at the same position on the 2 watches... Tant pis !

Laurent


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

The frequent recommendations of the Beijing Beihai on the affordables section have piqued my interest on the Behai along with Mount Everest/Zhufeng. I particularly love the clean look and texture of the dial and the fact it is a hand wind dress watch at my favorite dress watch size of 38mm. Any comparisons with Hamilton and Tissot autos at around this price? Really hard to find swiss autos for the same price new.


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I love the Behai LE, if anyone wants to sell theirs, PLEASE let me know!!! If anyone knows where to buy one new, please let me know!!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Any comparisons with Hamilton and Tissot autos at around this price?

Funny you should say that 

Always liked the LeLo and was surprised to see what Shanghai compared to in their range

http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...98ba51958c48898c7c435aeff58&scene=taobao_shop

When checking at the local dealers could see why and got the SH3001N .... but that's just me 

As far as Beijing go. Never seen a D & S in the flesh so can't say. Probably more Zenith than Tissot.
Although never likes the idea of brand-to-brand, model-to-model would be better imo.
Still, wish Beijing would brush the cases instead of the mirror polishing.


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

LaurentH said:


> I did not understand what the third watch could be, but I can post here pictures of my son's Beihai 1 and of my Beihai 2.
> I did not understand either why you were talking about a US$10.000 watch until I did go on the website ! You still can find the Beihai LE on taobao for almost the same price as the Beihai 2 !
> I wanted to write a "comparatif", but it was very well done on the US$10.000 watch website !
> The feeling is the same : around 50g each, same lizard strape.
> ...


Great minds think alike  I did something similar to you, buying both Beihai 1 and Beihai 2. But i bought the Beihai 2 as a birthday present for my dad, since I am now living in Beijing and I wanted to give him a good souvenir from Beijing... The Beihai is an excellent watch and he needs a date... I recently bought the Beihai 1 LE as a birthday gift for myself...as I love the watch and had been eyeing it for a long time (even the sales manager in the beijing watch factory flagship store knows it and helped me get an additional slight discount on top of my regular discount)...picked Beihai 1 because I prefer the dial without the date.

Agree with you that both the watches look really nice. Both my dad and I love them. The only slight complaint I have about Beihai 2, is the non-centered "made in china"...the lizard strap is great too.

I am now planning to get the Beihai lady watch for my wife's birthday so that she has good souvenir to remind her in the future of our days in Beijing.

I guess I am bitten by the Beihai bug 

Ps. I still don't get the $10k watch...


----------



## bcy (Apr 26, 2013)

Shepperdw said:


> I love the Behai LE, if anyone wants to sell theirs, PLEASE let me know!!! If anyone knows where to buy one new, please let me know!!


You can still find them on taobao.. There are still a few pieces in the Beijing Watch flagship stores I went too..although limited LE number to choose from.


----------



## hallo (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the forum. So first a short introduction. I am for 20 + years a watch collector. I own and owned many of the famous Swiss branded watches but never a Rolex. I buy and sell frequent to keep harmony in the family and normally I do not exceed the number of 10 watches. I have the habit to buy watches while travelling. Over time I fell in love with chinese watches. I prefer the genuine ones and one of my first was the BeiHai 50th Anniversary. It is very accurrate and just nice to wear. I had the luck to vist Beijing Watch Factory as well as Sea Gull just a week ago. I have seen plenty of the limited BeiHai. It should be easily possible to buy those over the various sources or even direct. My recent acquisition is a skelletized BeiHai and the one with the Enamel dial (black). I can only recommend to vist them when you´re in Beijing. They are nice people, prices can be negotiated within limits and the show room is great.


----------



## pinkits (Jul 8, 2012)

hallo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum. So first a short introduction. I am for 20 + years a watch collector. I own and owned many of the famous Swiss branded watches but never a Rolex. I buy and sell frequent to keep harmony in the family and normally I do not exceed the number of 10 watches. I have the habit to buy watches while travelling. Over time I fell in love with chinese watches. I prefer the genuine ones and one of my first was the BeiHai 50th Anniversary. It is very accurrate and just nice to wear. I had the luck to vist Beijing Watch Factory as well as Sea Gull just a week ago. I have seen plenty of the limited BeiHai. It should be easily possible to buy those over the various sources or even direct. *My recent acquisition is a skelletized BeiHai and the one with the Enamel dial (black)*. I can only recommend to vist them when you´re in Beijing. They are nice people, prices can be negotiated within limits and the show room is great.


Very interesting,i think we need to see some pics!


----------



## hallo (Nov 27, 2013)

Enclosed some impressions of BWF and my watches. Picture one is showing the assembly of the Bi-Axis Tourbillon (my next buy ). 2 and 3 are showing the detail of the BeiHai skelleton and 4 is the one with enamel dial. That one is hard to take a picture as the black is like the glossy surface of a Steinway.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> Any comparisons with Hamilton and Tissot autos at around this price?
> 
> Funny you should say that
> 
> ...


I'm sorry I am a bit confused. Is the Beijing Beihai or Beijing Zhufeng (both particularly 2.0 versions) worth their asking price of $375 and $300 respectively? Meaning are they both great bang for your buck watches and how to they compare to similar alternatives in this price range?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Y4BBZY said:


> I'm sorry I am a bit confused. Is the Beijing Beihai or Beijing Zhufeng (both particularly 2.0 versions) worth their asking price of $375 and $300 respectively? Meaning are they both great bang for your buck watches and how to they compare to similar alternatives in this price range?


Can't think of anything that compares to either at their prices , only higher, much higher.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Y4BBZY said:


> I'm sorry I am a bit confused. Is the Beijing Beihai or Beijing Zhufeng (both particularly 2.0 versions) worth their asking price of $375 and $300 respectively? Meaning are they both great bang for your buck watches and how to they compare to similar alternatives in this price range?


Reading between the lines I think I can see a preconception that I must admit I shared when I first came to the Chinese Mech Forum. I first came because I was interested to find western style watches at bargain basement prices, prices low enough to overlook any shortcomings in quality or reliability. Basically, the Parnis market at around $100 a pop.

Within a month or two I bought into the fact that there was and is an indigenous Chinese watch industry with roots set deeply behind the bamboo curtain, the designs of which owe little to western traditions. This industry, almost unknown outside of China, has been making reliable, quality watches under stringent (centrally defined) rules since around 1960, and selling them to a closed home market with few possible alternatives. This industry is typified by the likes of Beijing, Shanghai and Sea-Gull, and yes I personally think most of their wares are easily worth $300-500, and in comparison to Tissot or Certina or whatnot, they're very likely worth far, far more. The Beijings, for example, have truly inhouse movements, are nicely finished, and compare in quality and specialness with the likes of Nomos. Actually superior to Certina and Tissot, then. So maybe those prices are missing a zero.

The Parnis buyer would be confused as to why anyone would pay over $300 for any Chinese manufacturered watch. But there's a world of difference between a truly Chinese watch, and a watch that happens to be manufacturered in China because that's where the cheap, skilled labour happens to be at the moment. The latter watches will one day be built in Indonesia or India or Brasil or wherever the world's manufacturing base migrates to next.

Should you buy one? Depends on your tastes, mate. If you do want that western style watch at bargain prices, but at Tissot or Certina levels of quality, then I'd advise you to buy a one year old Tissot or Certina. Ironically, almost every material part of those watches will have been manufactured OEM in China, so we have wheels within wheels here. As you go up the Swiss brands, fewer and fewer parts are Chinese made, but short of Patek or Jaeger leCoultre, I'll bet there's at least a few bits in those fancy Swiss watches that came out of China. And yes, I'm taking about the likes of Omega, Zenith and (oh my) Rolex.

Aha! But if Chinese manufacturers can manufacture quality components that can be assembled (in Switzerland) to make unarguably high quality watches, then why on earth can't those Chinese simply assemble those quality components locally, and pump out watches at Swiss levels of quality? Well, mate, they can and do. So we've come full circle. Yes, those watches are easily worth $300.

Like the look of them? Then buy one.

Ric


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

Hello "Hallo" !
I have a question... I found the skelleton one on the Beijing Watch's T-mall...


hallo said:


> View attachment 1368248
> 
> 
> View attachment 1368250
> ...


but I can't find any information on your black enamel dial...
Could you share more informations ?
Vielen Danke !
Tschüss,

Laurent


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

LaurentH said:


> Hello "Hallo" !
> I have a question... I found the skelleton one on the Beijing Watch's T-mall...
> 
> but I can't find any information on your black enamel dial...
> ...


Dunno anything about 'em, although those are certainly BeiHai cases and crowns.

Ric


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

Black enamel . . . plus Arabic numerals. . . same number of date windows . . . mmmmmm.


----------



## sduford (Nov 24, 2013)

Ric Capucho said:


> Aha! But if Chinese manufacturers can manufacture quality components that can be assembled (in Switzerland) to make unarguably high quality watches, then why on earth can't those Chinese simply assemble those quality components locally, and pump out watches at Swiss levels of quality? Well, mate, they can and do. So we've come full circle. Yes, those watches are easily worth $300.
> 
> Ric


That was a great post Ric, I agree wholeheartedly. This is a bit off-topic but I want to share a bit on the evolution of my own thoughts on Chinese watches.

Up until about 6 years ago I was practicing a self-imposed boycott of all things Made in China. I had two reasons, the first was as a protest against the Chinese government's human rights record and the lack of labor and environmental standards. The second was my general impression that they only produced cheap crap.

My first reason went out the window when through my travels and history reading I came to the conclusion that embargoes only hurt the people, not the government.

And then I built a house 6 years ago and I was looking to buy the best possible ceiling fans I could find. I bought three Emersons, whose tag line is "The original American fan company" and two Casablancas whose tag line is "The finest ceiling fans in the world". I also wanted the best on-demand water heater and went out of my way to buy a commercial grade Bosch heater for its German engineering and quality. Well I was very surprised and pissed-off when I received all these high priced items: they all had Made in China stamped on them. But then I realized these gizmos were all built to the high standards set by their respective companies. As you probably know, Apple, which arguably represents American know-how and quality more than any other brand right now, makes most of its stuff in China. So reason two went out the window as well.

I still had the impression that Chinese watches were cheap crap until recently, when I started reading reviews of Beijing, Sea-Gull and Perpetual. I now have a Perpetual R-01 on the way, my first Chinese watch and by all accounts a stunning piece at $150 shipped.

So I've come a long way, as did the Chinese...


----------



## gobbi (Apr 25, 2009)

Just got the non-limited BeiHai with a date, I have to say I am impressed with the quality. I find it rather small on my wirst but may be it is just because I am being used to 43-45 mm range, as a dress watch this one should work!


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Well said Ric! It'd be hard to find a better value in watches than a well-kept VCM with its good quality in-house movement that has lasted for four or five decades.

When I was in Geneva, a couple watchmakers (the guys who actually make and assemble and test watches) at a well-known Swiss "trinity brand" asked to look at the watch on my wrist (what else but the Celadon Imperial ;-) ). They were all really impressed by its build quality and movement (not just the hand-engraved balance cocks but also details like the gold chatons which are usually seen on watches costing in the high thousands). One watchmaker and one senior fellow in management of that Swiss watch house ordered a watch each on the spot ;-)

Throughout my trip I received many compliments on the quality and beauty of the Imperial's plum blossom guilloche dial, including one from a master guillocher at a top Swiss brand.

At another meeting with the Business Development Director at another top-tier Swiss brand (hint: one of those exhibiting at SiHH), he pronounced the Imperial as the finest watch he'd seen at 900 USD, adding that no Swiss or German watch could compare at that price. I mention these anecdotes not to promote my watch but to encourage those here who have been impressed and delighted by their Chinese watches, to not let ignoramuses and their blathering spoil your enjoyment of your lovely watches. As much as the Imperial is excellent value in my opinion, the Beihai and Zhufeng are uncontestable in their own respective price ranges.

Take heart friends, the world is starting to recognise the beauty, ingenuity, reliability and value of Chinese watches 



Ric Capucho said:


> Reading between the lines I think I can see a preconception that I must admit I shared when I first came to the Chinese Mech Forum. I first came because I was interested to find western style watches at bargain basement prices, prices low enough to overlook any shortcomings in quality or reliability. Basically, the Parnis market at around $100 a pop.
> 
> Within a month or two I bought into the fact that there was and is an indigenous Chinese watch industry with roots set deeply behind the bamboo curtain, the designs of which owe little to western traditions. This industry, almost unknown outside of China, has been making reliable, quality watches under stringent (centrally defined) rules since around 1960, and selling them to a closed home market with few possible alternatives. This industry is typified by the likes of Beijing, Shanghai and Sea-Gull, and yes I personally think most of their wares are easily worth $300-500, and in comparison to Tissot or Certina or whatnot, they're very likely worth far, far more. The Beijings, for example, have truly inhouse movements, are nicely finished, and compare in quality and specialness with the likes of Nomos. Actually superior to Certina and Tissot, then. So maybe those prices are missing a zero.
> 
> ...


----------



## monsieurxu (Jun 2, 2012)

Beautiful watches and photos Hallo! Nice catch with the dual-axis - that is really something special.The black enamel dial is really nice. I have the blue version but yours is a newer model (launched in autumn 2012). Beijing's enamel master is really good - he does contract work for some of the top Swiss and German brands. Can't say more... ;-)


hallo said:


> View attachment 1368247
> View attachment 1368248
> View attachment 1368249
> View attachment 1368250
> Enclosed some impressions of BWF and my watches. Picture one is showing the assembly of the Bi-Axis Tourbillon (my next buy ). 2 and 3 are showing the detail of the BeiHai skelleton and 4 is the one with enamel dial. That one is hard to take a picture as the black is like the glossy surface of a Steinway.


----------



## hallo (Nov 27, 2013)

Laurent, On their website they show blue and "white" which is transparent enamel on a silver embossed dail. This is plain black, high gloss and the number are 3D means they are mounted on the base plate do have a certain hight, so they will polished with the surface. I bought a second one but not with the roman number but like the BeiHai including a 6 as there is no hand for the seconds. That dail is even leaner. The movement is SB18. I will try to post a picture as well.


----------



## hallo (Nov 27, 2013)

Now with two Foto´s. The other watch might be unknow as well for some. Very nice watch with double barrel movement. Unfortunatly the gap between dial and date is too large. Pricewise they are getting close to Glashütte Original (128.000 RMB).

Robert


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys, I have the zhufeng 2.0 and beihai 2.0 on the wish list. Both together are still cheaper than the tissot luxury auto when tax is included. I have both the seagull 1963 chrono and seagulls m171s and was blown away of the quality for the price. I was just hesitant to buy the zhufeng and beihai as they both are around $300-375 due to the fact that lightly used swiss autos can be had for around that priced on the sales forum. But then again from what you guys said, they punch above their asking price and can be had new. Any differences in quality between the new revisions besides the addition of the date and some wording on the dial for the zhufeng and beihai? The $125 savings on the beihai really make it look like a steal despite the date indicator, not a fan of day or date indicators. I do enjoy both the zhufeng and beihai designs and case shapes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Both got two piece stepped dials too 

Looking forward to your pics. when in mate.
Cheers, Dave


----------



## toreador (Mar 28, 2014)

What's the model name of the skeleton? I searched for beijing skeleton (or beihai because the OP said so but I believe that was a typo for beijing) but could not find it.



hallo said:


> View attachment 1368247
> View attachment 1368248
> View attachment 1368249
> View attachment 1368250
> ...


----------



## LaurentH (May 1, 2013)

http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?sp...06a3b3f2a58982bcdc52a7d10eb&scene=taobao_shop

Enjoy !

L.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi, long time listener, first time caller....

This thread started in October 2010, and it's still very much alive in 2014. That's gotta be a tribute the Behai LE. But thanks also to all you contributors, for your knowledge, reviews, pics and gentle persuasion. You have flown the reconnaissance missions for me.

I've been hovering around this forum, and the good-stuffs site for years, and am yet to take the plunge. They are beautiful watches, worth the money, but no matter which watch, every time I look there's always a design detail I don't like. But I can't delay forever, so a few questions about the Behai LE, if anyone wants to answer...

Surprisingly the Behai limited edition is still available at Taobao and other online Chinese shops. If these were manufactured in 2007/8, it makes me wonder about the state of the lube and innards. Any ideas? Or am I worrying about nothing? A trip to the watchmaker here would almost double the cost of the watch. This could _still_ result in good value, seeing as the watch-for-buck factor is already high, but in raw $ terms, I can't spend it.

Were there two versions of the Behai SB18 Limited Edition? No, I'm not thinking of the Behai 2.0, nor the T18 automatic. Pictures of the BJWAF Behai SB18 Limited Edition show two slightly different dials - at the 6 position, some pics have "China Made", others have "Made in China". What's the story with that? Are there counterfeits out there? (sorry, not trying to frighten any owners).

There's a link to a TaoBao seller, used a few times in this thread, and pictures on this page actually show both dials.

Good-stuffs has "Made in China",

and the BJWAF website shows "China Made"

Any thoughts?

Cheers.


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

> If these were manufactured in 2007/8, it makes me wonder about the state of the lube and innards. Any ideas? Or am I worrying about nothing?


I got one answer, if any readers are asking the same question. BJWAF state not all the 2008 Behai LE's were made in 2007/8. The factory has been progressively pumping them out year by year. No yearly statistics to tell you, though.


----------



## barry72 (Jun 3, 2013)

^ I agree, don't think they are counterfeits just the evolution of a watch. I've got watches that have 25 jewels engraved on the case but inside is a 26 jewel Sellita movement, probably because the case was designed for an ETA movement.


----------



## Vinny_S (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Hallo,

Do you know if the black enamel dial watch can be ordered online?
if so, it would be really great if you could share the link.

If I may also ask, how much did you pay for it?



hallo said:


> View attachment 1368247
> View attachment 1368248
> View attachment 1368249
> View attachment 1368250
> ...


----------



## Vinny_S (Jan 23, 2016)

Has anyone come across a Beihai 5.0?
Any info is welcome?..


----------



## bech9 (Dec 30, 2015)

wow.....beautiful.


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

*Bump*

How are these holding up, long-term? (for those of you who kept them)

I'm thinking of buying one now, but since 2018 is the 60th anniversary, maybe I should wait for the new version to come out?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Smaug said:


> *Bump*
> 
> How are these holding up, long-term? (for those of you who kept them)
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one now, but since 2018 is the 60th anniversary, maybe I should wait for the new version to come out?

















Still a fave 

http://www.beijingwatch.com/category/4















the new teak dials are cool btw


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I've had my Beijing Watch Factory 50th anniversary BeiHai since June of 2014. Took this fairly recently. Watch still works fine 










I have 3 other modern Beijing watches, all also running fine.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

Mine will be 5 years old next month, has seen and still sees frequent action and performs flawlessly:


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 12793621
> View attachment 12793623
> 
> 
> ...


Holy smokes, those new ones are much better looking than the one I got. 

Maybe more expensive too. (I paid $375)

I just asked the seller if I could substitute the BG010001. The white dialed one with the vertical stripes.


----------



## williemored (Jul 14, 2015)

Great dial. Very clean and classy.


----------



## qualizon (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get the new BeiHai with the new dial listed above?


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

*bump*

Here's mine:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

The new blue looks nice


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

I do like that overall feel of the new styles - though I personally think they may have gone too minimialistic for my liking. Taking off the Bei Jing from the dial and the China Made/Made in China seems to leave the dial a little too empty.

There's a good balance between a "new" Pelagos' 5 lines of text on the dial and this Beihai 5.0.


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

I have found a new iteration of the Beijing Beihai anniversary watch. A seller was selling one new on second hand taobao app. It is for the 55th anniversary of BWAF. The logo is Beijing in Chinese, and there is an engravement on the movement. It seems the watch is limited to 300 pieces. I didn't pull the trigger because it looks line the 35mm model for women, and I couldn't find any information on baidu about this 55th anniversary model. I have asked the size to the seller but the time he answered (he didn't), the watch was sold. I am so...mad that I didn't pull this trigger!


----------



## UAconcorde (Jan 13, 2014)

Qidamin said:


> I have found a new iteration of the Beijing Beihai anniversary watch. A seller was selling one new on second hand taobao app. It is for the 55th anniversary of BWAF. The logo is Beijing in Chinese, and there is an engravement on the movement. It seems the watch is limited to 300 pieces. I didn't pull the trigger because it looks line the 35mm model for women, and I couldn't find any information on baidu about this 55th anniversary model. I have asked the size to the seller but the time he answered (he didn't), the watch was sold. I am so...mad that I didn't pull this trigger!


you get a watch for subscribing to the evening newspaper? wow...i remember those papers was USD 0.08 cents each day back then...

In all seriousness, dont be mad, this is the old version, Beihai 1.0 or something with the old SB-18 movement (I think?), it has a lots of issues with jumpy second hands and stuff...

You want the new B-18 movement, not the SB-18

It's celebrating 55th anniversary of the Beijing evening newspaper, not 55th of BWAF


----------



## seagullfan (Feb 7, 2010)

The back has this engraved - 北京晚报
here's their site:
http://bjwb.bjd.com.cn/


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Weird - that movement in the pictures above is of the B18-6, i.e., the updated movement. 55th anniversary Beihai should not have that movement. Frankenwatch?


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

Ok so it seems to be a commemorative watch for the 55th anniversary of the Beijing wanbao (evening journal). Thanks seagullfan, I didn't notice this.
@KtWUS: nothing to do with the watch for the 50th anniversary of BJWAF.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Ah I see, thanks for clarifying


----------



## Qidamin (Dec 3, 2015)

UAconcorde said:


> you get a watch for subscribing to the evening newspaper? wow...i remember those papers was USD 0.08 cents each day back then...
> 
> In all seriousness, dont be mad, this is the old version, Beihai 1.0 or something with the old SB-18 movement (I think?), it has a lots of issues with jumpy second hands and stuff...
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't see your message! Yeah maybe you are right, but the watch is nice  and I didn't pay attention to the engravement as well, thanks.


----------

